# Gov. Patrick says Mass. budget woes keeping him awake



## Unit23 (Jan 18, 2007)

BOSTON (AP) -- Gov. Deval Patrick says the Massachusetts budget crisis is costing him some sleep.

Gov. Patrick says Mass. budget woes keeping him awake - Lowell Sun Online

That F### is probably losing sleep because he ran out of ideas on how to fuck police and he still has a year left!


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

costing him sleep? it shoud cost him his job!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Gov. Deval Patrick says the Massachusetts budget crisis is costing him some sleep.
> The governor says people often ask him whether the job is what he anticipated it would be.
> He says he "did not anticipate quite as many restless nights."


Gee, that's a shame Gov. Erkel, I'm awfully sorry you're not getting in your 10 hours.
Let's put aside our personal woes and imagine for minute what it's like for the employees and tax payers of the commonwealth who AREN'T millionaires
and who are in fear of losing their jobs?
Maybe that should keep you up nights, you self-absorbed, incompetent boob.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

Hell is murky...What, will these hands ne'er be clean?...Here's the smell of the blood still. All the perfumes of Arabia will not sweeten this little hand....What's done cannot be undone. To bed, to bed, to bed! [she cannot sleep](V,i,36-71)

MacBeth


----------



## Unit23 (Jan 18, 2007)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> What's done cannot be undone.


 %100 Correct, we will feel the effects of this POS long after he is gone. LE in Mass has been forever changed.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

There is only one unemployment issue keeping him awake nights. HIS!


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Unit23 said:


> BOSTON (AP) -- Gov. Deval Patrick says the Massachusetts budget crisis is costing him some sleep.
> 
> Gov. Patrick says Mass. budget woes keeping him awake - Lowell Sun Online
> 
> That F### is probably losing sleep because he ran out of ideas on how to fuck police and he still has a year left!


In certain countries he would be given a pistol with one round and be expected to do the honorable thing.

Oh, I forgot he is against firearms. How about an unloaded one that he could beat himself in the head with?


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

BB-59 said:


> Oh, I forgot he is against firearms. How about an unloaded one that he could beat himself in the head with?


Too much of a chance of damaging a perfectly good gun.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

His budget cuts and reform to my retirement, details and what have you, are costing me sleep too. Hey Deval, take Lunesta, in fact take the whole bottle and don't call your doctor in the morning.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

If it bothers you that much, QUIT


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> If it bothers you that much, QUIT


Are you talking to me?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe his doc should prescribe him some sleeping pills. Maybe he can then OVERDOSE on same.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sniper said:


> Maybe his doc should prescribe him some sleeping pills. Maybe he can then OVERDOSE on same.


That's what I just said


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Perhaps when "Il Douche' " comes to campaign for him, he'll choke during the ritual "kissing of the [male] chicken ring..." :wink:


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Too bad so sad Deval


----------



## BscBandit09 (Sep 11, 2009)

i say next time he falls asleep give him the old bag o' soap awakening.


----------

